# Albinograskarpf vs. Koi



## martin1978 (2. März 2010)

Hallo 

Ist der Albinograskarpf von der Haltung her einfacher bzw.pflegeleichter als der Koi und ist der nicht so empfindlich als der Koi?


----------



## robsig12 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Albinograskarpf vs. Koi*

__ Graskarpfen sind ähnlich in der Haltung wie Koi. Benötigen auch gutes Wasser, viel Sauerstoff, können aber höhere Temperaturen im Sommer vertragen. Im Winter hätten sie die natürlich auch gerne.


----------



## martin1978 (2. März 2010)

Dann ist der Albinograskarpf robuster als der koi

Ich habe gelesen das der Albinograskarpf ablaicht nur in stark strömendem Wasser über kiesigem Untergrund stimmt das?

Wo laicht dann der Albinograskarpf im Teich?

Wo laicht der Koi in einem Koiteich, wo sind dort geeignete laichplätze?


----------



## robsig12 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Albinograskarpf vs. Koi*

Habe ich so nicht geschrieben.

Wenn Du robuste (welche Bedingungen möchtest Du den Fischen den schaffen?)Fische möchtest, nimm Goldfische oder __ Moderlieschen.


----------



## robsig12 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Albinograskarpf vs. Koi*



martin1978 schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen das der Albinograskarpf ablaicht nur in stark strömendem Wasser über kiesigem Untergrund stimmt das?
> 
> Wo laicht dann der Albinograskarpf im Teich?
> 
> Wo laicht der Koi in einem Koiteich, wo sind dort geeignete laichplätze?



In Gefangenschaft laicht kei __ Graskarpfen. Eine Nachzucht im Teich gilt als nicht möglich.

Koi laichen im Alter von ca. 3 Jahren.


----------



## Christine (2. März 2010)

*AW: Albinograskarpf vs. Koi*

Na,  Martin,

und sollen die __ Graskarpfen in Deinen 2.200-Liter-Teich?


----------



## martin1978 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Albinograskarpf vs. Koi*

Hallo ist der Albinograskarpf ein Einzelgänger oder ein Schwarmfisch??


----------



## Christine (5. März 2010)

*AW: Albinograskarpf vs. Koi*

Hallo Martin,

also erstens:



> Er wird bis zu 1,50m lang und 40kg schwer, deshalb sollte die Mindestteichgröße niemals unter 10.000l liegen.


Quelle

und zweitens:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15201
hier insbesondere ab Beitrag Nr. 5

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, Du suchst mit Gewalt irgend einen ausgefallenen Fisch. Ob das der richtige Ansatz ist?


----------



## martin1978 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Albinograskarpf vs. Koi*

@blumenelse das war nicht die antwort auf meine frage :evil


----------



## martin1978 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Albinograskarpf vs. Koi*

@blumenelse und eigentlich kann dir das doch scheiß egal sein :evil


----------



## Christine (5. März 2010)

*AW: Albinograskarpf vs. Koi*

Wenn jemand in einer Minipfütze unbedingt Lebewesen halten möchte, die da nicht rein gehören, ist mir das nicht sch....egal

Falls Du es noch nicht mitgekriegt hast: 

*FISCHE SIND LEBEWESEN!!!!*

Das scheint Dir entgangen zu sein. Du scheinst, seit Du hier im Forum bist, einfach nur etwas Auffälliges zu suchen. Und dafür sind Tiere nun mal nicht geeignet - auch wenn sie leider oft dafür mißbraucht werden.


----------



## koifischfan (5. März 2010)

*Ist das ein Albino...........*

..


----------



## hadron (7. März 2010)

*AW: Albinograskarpf vs. Koi*

Nö, der ist einfach nur Weis - und ein __ Graskarpfen ist das auch nicht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. März 2010)

*AW: Albinograskarpf vs. Koi*



martin1978 schrieb:


> Dann ist der Albinograskarpf robuster als der koi
> 
> Ich habe gelesen das der Albinograskarpf ablaicht nur in stark strömendem Wasser über kiesigem Untergrund stimmt das?
> 
> ...



Moin Martin,

1. nein, Der gemeine Grasfisch ist nicht robuster als Koi. Er hat einen deutlich höherern Sauerstoffbedarf und regiert nicht so gut auf starke Temperaturschwankungen (in kleinen Teichen (<2m Tiefe) geht er im Winter bei Eischicht oben und kaltem Wasser leicht ein.
PS. Fisch-Albinos sind meißt auch wärmebedürftige als ihre normalen Artgenossen.

2.ja. Der Weiße Amur (das ist der korrekte "deutsche" Name des Graskarpfens) laicht über Kiesbänken in der starken Strömung ab, die Eier treiben dann bis zum Schlupf mit der Strömung wieder ein paar Tage flußabwärts. Die Jungfische ernähren sich von tierischer Kost erst später (> 10-15cm in der Heimat) gehen sie zur Pflanzenkost über, erst fressen sie dann Algen, später alle Arten von aquatischem Grünzeug (selbst __ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben und Seerosen. Davon schaffen sie mitunter dann täglich fast ihr eigenes Gewicht zu verdrücken (sind sehr schlechte Futterverwerter)


3. gar nicht. __ Grasfische können hier nur in Fischzuchten vermehrt werden. Sie werden mit Hormonen behandelt (gespritzt) die die Entwicklung der Geschlechtsprodukte auslösen (es wird praktisch das was sonst natürlicherweise auf den Laichzügen geschieht künstlich ausgelöst). Wenn es dann soweit ist werden die Fische abgestreift. Der Weiße Amur wird auch erst recht spät geschlechtsreif. Er ist dann rund 7 Jahre alt und über 70cm lang

4. Karpfen laichen normalerweise zwischen feinblättrigen Pflanzen ab. Im Teich nimmt man dafür oftmals künstliche Laichsubstrate (Laichbürsten, Laichmobs, Dederonwolle ect. was dann als eine Art Kunstpflanzen angenommen wird). Ist werde das eine noch das andere Vorhanden laichen Karpfen notfalls auch auf/in dicken Algenwatten ab

MfG Frank


----------

